# Edinburgh diabetes meet up - 6th August



## shootuporputup (Aug 5, 2011)

Soaraway blog Shoot Up or Put Up is having a meet up in the pub on Saturday 6th August 2011. All welcome and gory details can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=246708745357906

See you there! (Possibly).


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2011)

Ooh! Give us a bit more notice in future! Hope some of our Scottish/Northern/Money-is-no-object members can make it


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2011)

Well 24 hours notice is a pretty poor show - sorry

The west of Scotland people would love to have come probably.

Please note - the Glasgow meet gave everyone 6 months prior notice

Sorry - but very disappointed with 24 hours notice


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm afraid I agree, just a few more weeks notice and I could have made it.

As it is, I'm being dragged to my first football match tomorrow with my OH. Yawn.


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,

Hope the meet went off ok today, I must agree with others plenty advance warning of any meet on the forum is the key.


----------



## shootuporputup (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello all. Said meet up has been up on my web site and Facebook page for weeks; I thought I would cross-post here in case anyone was interested. I don't come to this site very often (my diabetes-online-community-world revolves around Shoot Up, not here, sadly) hence the last minute posting. 

If, however, you do have an overwhelming urge to come along next time then you could follow our Facebook page - plenty of notice there, my dears. 

Alternatively it's very easy to organise your own meet up; then you too can have the fun and enjoyment of organising a night out.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

shootuporputup said:


> Hello all. Said meet up has been up on my web site and Facebook page for weeks; I thought I would cross-post here in case anyone was interested. I don't come to this site very often (my diabetes-online-community-world revolves around Shoot Up, not here, sadly) hence the last minute posting.
> 
> If, however, you do have an overwhelming urge to come along next time then you could follow our Facebook page - plenty of notice there, my dears.
> 
> Alternatively it's very easy to organise your own meet up; then you too can have the fun and enjoyment of organising a night out.



I'll keep an eye out in future, thanks  Will check to see if I'm following you on FB too. Hope it went well!


----------



## shootuporputup (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Northerner - it did indeed go well! As I always say, you learn the same amount from:

1 year with a GP
1 day with a specialist nurse
1 hour with another diabetic!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

shootuporputup said:


> Thanks Northerner - it did indeed go well! As I always say, you learn the same amount from:
> 
> 1 year with a GP
> 1 day with a specialist nurse
> 1 hour with another diabetic!



That sounds about right to me!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2011)

Well said shootup ! Totally agree with comments ,i know 99% of docs nurses mean well but they dont have to stick pins & do numbers that mean a big deal if you get wrong !


----------

